# Please help me get to sa



## wingcommando (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone could give me any advice on what would be my best route to south africa.

I was born in the UK and hold a UK passport. My dads twin sister lives in east london, and has done for 20 years if not more. My father is retired and spends 6mths of the year in south africa and 6mths here in the uk. Is this a possible route for me to get into South Africa??

I did go to school in south africa for a year but moved back to the uk before taking "matric exams"; and missed my GCSE too so i have no qualifications to speak off


Please help!


----------



## Teremok (Sep 28, 2008)

Apply for permanent residence as a retiree (there are no age restrictions I have heard of a child of two applying!), you have to prove you have a monthly income. I can not recall the amount but it isn’t much, renting out a house or apartment proves regular income and will suffice (providing its enough). Once you have residence you can apply for a work permit extension and obtain your ID number. 

You will have to submit a rental contract but SA immigration have no way of checking if its valid.

I know of an OK immigration company is Cape Town, let me know and I will forward the details.


----------



## wingcommando (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you, you've been very helpful. Would have never thought to look for a retired permit, although thats what my father must get.
I have a pension with the company i work and i cant rent my house out so i have a monthly income coming in.

Once im there would it be hard for me to find work? considering South African citizens and residents get priority


----------



## Teremok (Sep 28, 2008)

What experience do you have in which field?


----------



## wingcommando (Jan 23, 2009)

i work in distribution


----------



## Teremok (Sep 28, 2008)

It will be tough to find a job on a wage you would happy with. At the low end 
R3000 per month for a driver.Middle Management jobs would be hard to find at the moment with the downturn in the economy. At the high end I know HPL Hellmann were looking for a Cape Town based Director of 30+ staff they focus on Perishable logistics, very good salary for SA.

Hope this helps.


----------

